# "Crown" glass jars with glass lid



## cgillilan (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone could give me info on some jars I found. They say "made in Canada", have a crown on the center of the jar, under that it says "CROWN". It has a metal ring but the lid is alos glass with a rubber seal. The bottom of the jar has 1936, under that it has a diamond with a "d" in the center of it , and under that it has a "9". I have several of these quart and pint sized with different dates and numbers on the bottom. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks. 



 Cyndie


----------



## atticmint (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Cyndie
  These are very common jars in Canada. I find 50 or more of them a year. They are worth a few dollars each. The older versions are worth a bit more if they have the original lid with the "Hamilton Glass Works Co." embossed on it. Also different colors can be worth a lot more.


----------



## cgillilan (Nov 10, 2005)

Out of curiousity, what were the "Crown" jars used for?


----------



## atticmint (Nov 10, 2005)

They were basically used for the preserving of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 18, 2005)

Cyndie, Crown jars are to Canada what Ball jars are to us in the USA - there are some that are worth a lot, but the vast majority are common as dirt.  -Tammy


----------



## Steve77 (Aug 3, 2007)

My knowledge of the crown jars is limited, and i lucked upon this site hoping to find out more.  The 1936 is the year it was made. if there is no date, it is prior to a certain year. I read it once but I cant remember it.


----------

